

Water purifier that creates electricity with no external power source - nopinsight
http://awareness-time.com/teenager-invents-water-purifier-that-creates-electricity-with-no-external-power-source/

======
gus_massa
The article has very few information. The original science project page
(linked in the article) explains the details:
[https://www.googlesciencefair.com/projects/en/2014/77b0af7d7...](https://www.googlesciencefair.com/projects/en/2014/77b0af7d78199d72bb8b7b077459fcc0c443cabde6ec353188e8c08dd551cb83)

Also, the electricity generation part still doesn't work, unless you put
hydrogen in the device:

> _After the conduction of repetitive experiments, unfortunately there was not
> an obvious electricity yield observed no matter which solution was used.
> [...] As to prove that a significant amount of energy can be generate
> through hydrogen fuel cell, an electrolyzer was prepared to generate
> hydrogen._

